# Adopting a Japanese child by a non-citizen Nikkei outside of Japan?



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Is this even possible, and what are my chances of being allowed to adopt a Japanese national? This potential adoption process wouldn't start until some time later next year, at the very earliest. I will be married to a UK national (non Nikkei) and if we were granted an adoption, we would be taking the child to England to live. 

The reason why I am asking is that my husband and I may not be able to have children of our own and I thought that perhaps we could adopt a Japanese child to raise as our own, and as such I thought I'd take a look at what the process would look like to make this happen. 

Half of the child's adoptive family would be of Japanese ancestry, as I am a third generation Nikkei, who was born and raised in Canada. My father's maternal grandfather was an officer in the Japanese Imperial Navy. His parents and my Mother's father were born and raised in Japan while my Bachan was born in Canada to Japanese immigrants. After WW2, both of my parents' families chose to remain in Canada rather than return to Japan.

I would hope that the fact that I am Nikkei would be beneficial to our case?

Thoughts? Comments?

Thank you!


----------



## Rube

Basically they don't want foriegners adopting childen. 


from a news piece 

“I have been receiving many strange emails, from mostly U.S., and was asked, ‘I want girl, less than 6 months old, healthy child,’ Tazuru Ogaway, director of the Japanese adoption agency Across Japan, told FoxNews.com. “I honestly tell you such a kind of emails makes Japanese people very uncomfortable, because for us, sound like someone who are looking for ‘what I want’ from our terrible disaster.”

Plus the law here says that you have to spent at least 6 months with a child here in Japan before an adoption can be granted. 

If you really want to adopt how about a child from a place like India where you'd really be saving a life, tons of unwanted children around the world who need parents more than here. My sister was adopted from India, would hate to think what would have happened to her if we didn't take her.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Ah, thanks for that information... I can understand where they're coming from, but was just kind of idly thinking about the whole thing during my drive into work tonight. 

I did also think that perhaps because I am ethnically Japanese. they might be more inclined to consider my application for adoption, eventhough I've only ever been in Japan for 3½ days, back in April of 1987.


----------



## Rube

I'm sure that would be in your favor if you lived here, but Japan isn't haiti, they aren't keen on people adopting children to leave the country. And it's a shame really because there are children who are in the care of the state till they are adults here but that's how they do things.


----------



## lorgnette

Japan is one nation whereby often when the parents divorced, the child/children stay with the Japanese parent with the foreign parent without visitation rights. 

Japan has one of the lowest fertility rates in the world and this step minimizes the issue.

Korean children had an open adoption policy in the last three decades when Korean families shun adoptions in favour for bloodlines. Around 5 years ago they restrict international adoptions to favor local/domestic adoptions due to low fertility. 

Have you considered adopting a Japanese child from South Korea?


----------



## larabell

I agree that it's relatively difficult to adopt Japanese children with the intention of removing them from Japan but I doubt it has anything to do with the fertility rate. It's only recently that the Japanese population has been in decline but the Japanese have always had a sense of Japanese racial "superiority" and removing a child from Japan would be seen as stripping them of their cultural heritage.

These days, of course, with the falling (and aging) population, it's bound to be even more difficult to convince the authorities that it's in anyone's best interest to remove a Japanese child from Japan. But I'd be very surprised if the same thing wasn't the case for American children being adopted with the intention of relocating the child to another country. Same underlying reasoning, I would suspect...


----------



## Rube

I don't know if it's really "superoirity" or more of a sense of uniqueness and respect for their own culture, but of course lots of people with lots of feelings so it runs the gambet. Most of the Japanese I know actually have an inferiority complex, but of course they aren't the ones making the laws. Finally got organ donations, so maybe in a few more decades.


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> I don't know if it's really "superoirity" or more of a sense of uniqueness and respect for their own culture...


Yeah... that's a better way of putting it and closer to what I intended to say.

I'm pretty sure that most citizens of India, when faced with the prospect of an orphan Indian child being given the chance to grow up in the US would look on that as a "step-up" for the child compared to what they would be looking forward to remaining in India. For a Japanese faced with the same prospect (ie: a Japanese child being given the "chance" to grow up in the States) it's probably viewed by most as a "step-down". Maybe it's not "superiority", per-se, but it's certainly a combination of pride in their own culture and the future outlook for their own economy.

Which, of course, leads to an interesting question for the original poster. Why a Japanese child, given that there's probably not a huge difference in outcome for that child whether they're raised in Japan or raised in the West. Why not a child from a culture where there's likely no hope for a future in the child's native country. Isn't it more about optimizing the equation for the child -- rather than satisfying a personal fetish for the Japanese culture? (I'm not saying that was the motivation... I'm just asking the question: "why Japanese in particular?", given that Japan still seems to have a reasonably bright future.)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

This OP was just my thinking aloud. I was just trying to get an indication of the likelihood of being able to adopt from Japan, in the event that Husband and I cannot have children of our own, and if we were fortunate enough to be prospective adoptive parents, what the process might be like.

My first thoughts for adoption went to Japan for the simple reason that if we were permitted this international adoption, the child would at least have _something_ in common with his/her adoptive Mother, even if she isn't originally from Japan (I consider myself to be 100% ethnically pure Japanese). I would hope that this would give the child a sense of belonging of sorts, given that he/she would likely be growing up in England with some European and Canadian influences added in. We would make sure that the child learned to be able to speak, read and write Japanese in addition to educating them in the English language and affording plenty of opportunity to learn French and German as well (Husband's degree is in French and German).

I had never considered adopting a Japanese child from South Korea because of the historic mutual dislike that exists between the two countries. I also admit that I am a little biased towards Japan in this regard and if I was going to adopt a Japanese child, I would prefer that he/she be from Japan.

I can completely understand the protectionist attitudes in Japan as far as racial homogeneity is concerned (and it must piss off the purists over there to know that >95% of the Nikkei in Canada who have married since the end of WW2 have married non-Japanese... on November 3rd, 2012 I will join both of my brothers and ALL of my married cousins in being part of that statistic) and I can also appreciate that they'd be more apt to turn Husband and I down in favour of a domestic couple. 

Hopefully Husband and I will be able to have children on our own so that our potential Japanese child can stay in Japan and make a different couple happy.


----------



## Rube

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I had never considered adopting a Japanese child from South Korea because of the historic mutual dislike that exists between the two countries. I also admit that I am a little biased towards Japan in this regard and if I was going to adopt a Japanese child, I would prefer that he/she be from Japan.


let's be clear, you're not bias towards Japan, you're racist towards Koreans. Personally I really just feel sorry for people who bring up history to defend their racist views on the world. Like it's not your fault because there is historically a lot of racism to begin with. 

Girl you're not even really Japanese, you're Canadian. It's not like Nikkei are really considered the same as Japanese here, you're more like that cousin in South Carolina that people don't talk about much.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

_that's why the net sucks, because in real life a stupid **** like that would have a very quick reality check if she said something that racist in public, "Oh we want a japanese baby from Japan, not korea." but on the net people shelter the stupid from reality. Thanks guys, keeping the world safe on delete at a time._ 
Clearly you haven't read what I wrote... Laurabell asked a question and I gave an honest answer.

I simply said that "I would *prefer* that the child be from Japan." That does not mean that I wouldn't not consider a child from Korea.... you all gave me options and suggestions and I am just stating a _preference_, based on those options and suggestion and I have also prefaced the *preference* with the reason why I would prefer it that way.... regardless of which way I might seek an adoption (either in Japan or South Korea), I'm going to be seen as the bad guy... the Japanese community will frown upon the fact that the child is from Korea and the Koreans will frown upon the fact that I'm removing a Korean child from the country.

Oh, and in regards to your PM... you words are so very classy. I hope that your loved ones never have to go through the pain of knowing that they might not be able to have a family on their own.


----------



## Rube

Wasn't trying to be classy. I do hope you never have kids because obviously you don't deserve them. And many members of my extended family can't have kids, that's why I have siblings from India, cousins from Thailand and Africa. They wanted children they could love and give a good home to. They didn't have any "preferences" what country or color the child was from, just wanted a child to love. Go buy yourself a goldfish and call it a day. lol, classy.


End just to make sure you understand your situation, the answer is no, noway you'll be able to adopt from Japan.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Clearly, you have missed the point of my post... from the beginning, I've said that I was just considering my options. My first choice would be Japanese, as I am Japanese and would have that in common with the child, as the child would be raised in Europe and would have very little in common with the people in the community around us.

From what others have said, adoption from Japan would be next to impossible for a couple from outside of Japan. I acknowleged this fact and continued on to state that this whole thread was my thinking aloud.

My husband and I have not come to the decision to adopt, as there are so many unknowns at this time. Adopting a Japanese child was just one of many options available for us to consider. *NEVER* in this thread have I ever said that we wouldn't consider adopting a non-Japanese child. Japan was first on my mind, as that is where my ethinc origins are based. I hardly see how this makes me a "racist ****" (your words). If I had stated "No, I hate Koreans and I would NEVER consider adopting from Korea," then you'd have a valid point. As stated before, I am just stating a preference based on options and suggestions given to me.

My Husband and I want the same things that your familiy wants... a child (or children) to love... as I've stated throughout this thread, I was just wanting to get an idea as to what our chances would be if we decided to look to Japan to adopt.


----------



## Rube

The racism comes from you saying that you would prefer a Japanese child from Japan over a Japanese child from Korea. And you did clearly give as your defense the history of the countries. 

You come off more like your shopping for a dog than thinking about adopting a child.


----------



## jojo

racism, racial discrimination and racial awareness are all different things and adopting a child is a personal choice. Someone wanting to adopt a child may have many reasons for their choices - certainly when making tentative questions, would they be accused of being sexist if they preferred to adopt a boy??? Whatever your views, other posters dont expect to be answered rudely or offensively. You need to make your views politely and pleasantly, it actually sounds nicer, less likely to get deleted and is more likely to be listened to seriously

Just my thoughts

Jo xxx


----------



## Rube

jojo said:


> racism, racial discrimination and racial awareness are all different things and adopting a child is a personal choice. Someone wanting to adopt a child may have many reasons for their choices - certainly when making tentative questions, would they be accused of being sexist if they preferred to adopt a boy??? Whatever your views, other posters dont expect to be answered rudely or offensively. You need to make your views politely and pleasantly, it actually sounds nicer, less likely to get deleted and is more likely to be listened to seriously
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> Jo xxx


If somebody said they wanted a boy we wouldn't consider them sexist, but if they said, we want a boy because girls are stupid.....well you get my point. 

I wouldn't be surprised if there were Japanese babies up for adoption in Canada but maybe they wouldn't be pure enough for her. 

And here is a shock to people who bring up concepts like "society" on forums. Yes a person should expect to be treated rudely and belittled when their views are ignorant and racist.


----------



## jojo

Rube said:


> If somebody said they wanted a boy we wouldn't consider them sexist, but if they said, we want a boy because girls are stupid.....well you get my point.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were Japanese babies up for adoption in Canada but maybe they wouldn't be pure enough for her.
> 
> And here is a shock to people who bring up concepts like "society" on forums. Yes a person should expect to be treated rudely and belittled when their views are ignorant and racist.


If I wrong forgive me, but I cant see anywhere that the poster has said she didnt want an "unpure" Japanese child" because unpure are stupid. 

As for people expecting to be treated rudely and belittled on a forum??? WRONG! No one would bother posting if we allowed everyone with an opinion to behave in such a way, we'd have no one here. Everyone has different opinions, if people wish to post them, then they have the right. Others have the right to disagree with them - but to get offensive and personal isnt going to change their mind or more importantly IMO makes the offensive persons views invalid!

So just state your views nicely, then people may have respect for them

Jo xxx


----------



## Rube

Complete nonsense. Only if the site of a cuss word makes your brain stop working, you go into somekind of shock and you can't understand the message. I'm not looking for respect from strangers who are only at this site to ask their question and move on. I got my point across to her.


----------



## Rube

lorgnette said:


> Have you considered adopting a Japanese child from South Korea?





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> (I consider myself to be 100% ethnically pure Japanese)..........I had never considered adopting a Japanese child from South Korea because of the historic mutual dislike that exists between the two countries. I also admit that I am a little biased towards Japan in this regard and if I was going to adopt a Japanese child, I would prefer that he/she be from Japan.


 But hold on folks.....she didn't say she wouldn't adopt a Japanese baby that wasn't from Japan, only that she would prefer ones from Japan. They just must make them better there. I stand by my original statement.


----------



## jojo

Rube said:


> Complete nonsense. Only if the site of a cuss word makes your brain stop working, you go into somekind of shock and you can't understand the message. I'm not looking for respect from strangers who are only at this site to ask their question and move on. I got my point across to her.


 The only point you got across was that you dont understand what she was talking about and showed her that your only argument against her was to call her names! I still dont understand your issues at all?? But hey, its simply a matter of having a rational discussion on a discussion forum. If you want to simply use rude words and insult then its not a discussion is it. Alot of your posts are helpful and make sense, including your first few on this thread, but when you suddenly just start name calling someone who has been a good contributor on all of our forums, its pointless really. So is you and me talking about it. You know the forum doesnt allow name calling or offensive comments. Rules are rules and I'm here to make sure that they're adhered to!!

Jo xxx


----------



## larabell

It's not the fact that you tossed in a cuss word -- though that's not generally acceptable behavior in a public forum, either. If that's what you think is the big deal, they you've missed the boat completely. The flap arose because you chose to attack the person, not the idea. That's not acceptable debate form in any debate I've ever experienced, online or off. If you countered the idea and just happened to inject a cuss word in the heat of the moment... well... that's not very polite but it probably would have just gone over everyone's head. But you chose to take the juvenile way out and level an attack that had absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand (off-topic posts, by the way, are another rule infraction). Then you followed it up with a vitriolic PM to the original poster.

The point is to make sure the forum remains a useful place to exchange ideas and that people who wish to debate the issues can do so like adults. If you don't want to do that, fine. I've already pointed out to you a far better forum for that kind of nonsense. We value your more lucid inputs. We just want to get you to stop dropping your dog crap in our backyards (a reference to one of your earlier threads, for those who care to search the archives).


----------

